# Memorizing Pochmann



## pjk (Nov 9, 2006)

What techniques do you have to memorize it? Can anyone do an example solve with memo on this method please? Thanks


----------



## UberStuber (Nov 10, 2006)

I use Pochmann's method for edges only, but I can tell you how I memorize those.

For each edge, you need to know the place it goes, and it's orientation. The first edge to look at is UR, so I imagine the position it needs to go, and the direction the U sticker should be when placed correctly. (I hold the cube with Blue in front and yellow on top with a BOY scheme) say the first edge was Blue/Red and the U sticker was Blue. I make a mental picture of FR (I don't think FR, although you could) and attach an F to that picture (because the U sticker needs to go to F). Now I note where the edge currently in FR needs to go. Lets say it's the White Red edge, with Red being the F sticker. I make a mental picture of DR and attach the letter R (because the F sticker needs to go Right) to my image. next I'd memorize the image and the direction the R sticker needs to go.

the image of where the cubie needs to go tells the position, and the direction the sticker ends up tells the orientation.

I keep doing this until I reach the end of a cycle, in which case I remember to "suck up" a different edge and keep going.

I hope that makes sense, if it doesn't please ask.


----------



## pjk (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello,
Sorry about the late reply, I was experiementing with memo types. Thanks for your response, your answer sounds reasonable enough.
Patrick


----------



## pjk (Nov 29, 2006)

I have experimented with that method, seems reasonable. That is a picture of 12 cycles, I cna get through about 6 before I forget. I will continue to work on it. Thanks


----------



## MikeD (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright, I just started this last week and have been playing around with memorization techniques since. So far the easiest one I have tried to use is giving each individual edge piece a name. For example the red/green (RG) is a strawberry, the orange/yellow (OY) is fire. For corners, I am still playing around with ways but the one I am currently using is just giving each corner a number. Like my UFL corner is 1, my UBL corner is 2, etc, etc. I then say which color will be on top. I timed a solve for the first time yesterday and got 8:46.70 including memorization. That isnt too bad for my first week. I then wrote down exactly what I memorized. I put it in story format.

Story:

Flounder (YB) and santa (RW) walked up to an old apple tree (GR). They looked up at the clouds (WB) and santa started to bleed and saw blood (RB). Then o.b. trice(OB) showed up eating a carrot (OG) and drinking a sprite (GY). It made his veins (BR) turn green. He then looked up at the sun (YO), looked over to the freeway(GW), and then back at the sun(YO). (Flip the orange white.)

for corners it was: right handed Y-perm, 2G, 7W, 1O, 6G, 8R, 1R, 5B


I dont know if this helped much, but it was worth a try. haha. Good luck!


----------

